# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  No Sweat Preparator Gloves?

## JasonO

I just ran across these:

.....

just wondering if anyone has used them and what exactly are they best for?

Sorry, that link didn't work, go here:

*http://tinyurl.com/35a4tju*

----------


## Paul Brewin

The fingers on those seem kinda plump and awkward, but maybe it just looks that way. We use *these* for most objects. The nitrile coating kind of gets slippery over time and use, so weeding them out of the stash needs to be done as needed.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Gotta pitch in here. Both of the last two museums I worked for used gloves similar to this one (Hyflex) and both switched to the "Best Nitri-Flex Lite" shown on this link.

http://www.esafetyinc.com/GroupInfo/GroupID/3817

They tend to be just right in terms of flexibility and fit but also very breathable. They are good for general use but I don't think you will be tying off monofiliment lines on your mounts while wearing them. 
They wash pretty well which is important because the one drawbacks to this kind of glove is you can forget that you have them on, and end up handling carts and crates and such (they are work gloves after all) and then turn around and start to handle objects. 
I am always open to a better product but this one seems to be a favorite as far as I can tell.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Paul, I think I may have seen either these gloves or some that are very similar on a job recently. Do you have any pictures that show the back and cuff of the glove kicking around anywhere?
It looks to me as if they are a little less stretchy than the ones I mentioned but they appear to be thinner which could be really cool. I think I will try and nab a pair of the type you show and give them a test drive!
I am thinking that the "Best" brand gloves may fall somewhere in between yours and the Hyflex in terms of thickness.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Here are some pics, don't know if they help -- like shoes, sometimes you just have to try them out yourself, which I'll do of your gloves as well.
IMG_7479..jpgIMG_7478..jpgIMG_7480..jpg

----------


## Philip Brutz

We have been happy with the Hyflex.  We get them for $4.69 a pair from McMaster-Carr http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/116/1760/=7or89u.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Just got some samples of the Best Nitri-Flex Lite gloves; love the fit, color-coding of sizes at the cuff stitching, and great grip. However, the tackiness of the grip seems like it will leave "prints", particularly on gilded items, lacquers, polished works, etc (we easily imparted prints onto a mirror). Should these gloves be washed, will that help reduce that effect? Reminds me of the white cotton gloves we used at one point, the ones with little dots on the fingers for grip. They would impart their dot marks on some works, so we subsequently moved away from those.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I don't know. We haven't had a problem with the surface of the gloves on objects. Maybe it is the protective layer of dust on our frames and such! 
No actually I suppose it could be an inconsistency in manufacturing. It does seem a shame to have to wash new gloves just to use them.

----------

